# La pavoni problem



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have just rebuild my la pavoni by replacing the seals but when I turn it on with water in I get this loud wirling noise coming from boiler I have a video but dunno how to upload


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Youtube link?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay, disclaimer: I've never heard that before. Hopefully someone else can offer more of an insight into the problem.

Is there any water in in though?the sight glass looks empty. It sounds like it could be boiling dry. Mine certainly makes a similar noise (not quite that bad) if the water level is low.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's full dunno what's up with


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sort of sounds like sucking air in I think


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

If that's from cold then it won't be air related as the water will still be at room temp. The boiler can be excessively loud on these; especially old machines.

i would stick it on an rcd. Turn it on and leave it to get up to temp. If you want to make that quicker, fill it with boiling water from the kettle, then power it up.

also if it is from cold,remove the boiler cap and turn on, listen down the hole .... Does it sound like it's an old element jiggling away in the water

I think it's an old element in cold water sat in an old metal case with vibrating parts


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

How can it be fixed someone said it sounds like boiler malfunction and need new boiler


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just being told off francesco ceccarelli it's the element could still have scale on or coils are too close


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

He speaks sense .. Go for a descale .... If that doesn't work you could try a new element and seal they are cheap .... The older these machines get , the louder they become

i would run it as it is for s month or so to get a feel on his it's performing ... Leaks , heat up time, tripping ... It will give you a better feel for what's up

at temp she could be as quiet as anything .. Move barely whispers when at pressure and the element switches on ... In the morning though I wrap oven gloves around the boiler so it doesn't wake the missus


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a seal for the element so will give that ago I spent most of the day replacing all other seals but didn't do that one it's a 1997 model someone said it needs new boiler going to strip it down again and make sure all seals are seated properly I can see a little scale under the plate where the pressurestat attaches to element just at edge aswell


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wait. You say it didn't make this sound before? And you didn't change the heating element gasket previously? It would make sense to check the condition and seating of the gaskets you did replace. I removed he gasket on the boiler cap and forgot to replace it which resulted in a sound much like that.


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

I didn't replace the element seal as I didn't take that off but I have a new one I can put on and no it didn't make this sound before I replaced all seals


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Element vibration, pretty common in commercial aswell classic sign they enjoy route to death


----------

